# "you don't qualify for an interview" x2



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Alright guys, I need some help since I can't get it right

I took the njatc apptitude test in February, didn't study much because I just graduated in 2013 in thought I would be fine... Wrong ! Failed
6 long months later I took a math tutoring class the past month right up to the day before my next test. I answered 22 out of 33 math and 30 out of 36 reading ANSWERING ONLY THE ONES I KNOW. Just got the letter back today saying I failed AGAIN! 

I'm not looking for a petty party by any means I'm just looking for advice because I based my career on this local ever since my senior year and I can't even seem to pass the entry test. And it crushed me more waiting all this time to find out the second time around I still didn't score a 3. Any help is appreciated


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Honestly you might need to rethink things.

You didn't answer a full third of the math questions and didn't answer a sixth of the reading questions. It is difficult to pass when you don't give yourself a shot.

Keep working on the math and talk to the training director, explain your situation and perhaps he might be able to suggest a course of action for you.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep practicing and learning. There are no inherently smart people only people who practice and work hard. Take an intermediate algerbra course it will help you alot.


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

eejack said:


> Honestly you might need to rethink things.
> 
> You didn't answer a full third of the math questions and didn't answer a sixth of the reading questions. It is difficult to pass when you don't give yourself a shot.
> 
> Keep working on the math and talk to the training director, explain your situation and perhaps he might be able to suggest a course of action for you.


Thank you eejack for the advise I will use this during my 6 month probation period


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Ultrafault said:


> Keep practicing and learning. There are no inherently smart people only people who practice and work hard. Take an intermediate algerbra course it will help you alot.


Thank you as well, all good stuff, I guess it's the thought of how many times does one need to fall on his face to succeed that makes it harsh. Thanks again


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

generally on most tests (not sure about that one, tho) 70 is the bare minimum passing grade. you want to be scoring 90 to get an interview. you only answered enough on the math to get a 66. you need to know 90% of the math. you also need to know how to take a test. practice both of those things. good luck


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

wildleg said:


> generally on most tests (not sure about that one, tho) 70 is the bare minimum passing grade. you want to be scoring 90 to get an interview. you only answered enough on the math to get a 66. you need to know 90% of the math. you also need to know how to take a test. practice both of those things. good luck


Thanks does any one know any current study guides for the test ? Or they are probably in other threads ?


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

WBlineman said:


> Thank you as well, all good stuff, I guess it's the thought of how many times does one need to fall on his face to succeed that makes it harsh. Thanks again


I still fall on my face all the time. People who say they don't either never try anything new or lie. The only path to success is through a blaze of failure.


----------



## WBlineman (Oct 29, 2014)

Ultrafault said:


> I still fall on my face all the time. People who say they don't either never try anything new or lie. The only path to success is through a blaze of failure.


I'll Definetly keep that in mind, as far as tracking down questions just like the ones on the test to take them to the class I'll be taking again for math. Thanks for the advice much appreciated


----------

